# Google Sketch-up



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey does anyone know how to export a drawing to a photo to be posted on here. I have seen others do it but dont remember who.

Here is the actual file on my webspace http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/kovacjr/ArgylePhilly/Smokestack.skp

Justr right-click save target if you have sketch up


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Before I answer the question, you need to remove the space in the subfolder name of "Argyle Philly"... spaces in file and directory names screw up the forum software.

Now, uh, I think sketchup has an export entry in the File menu... I will post this and then go look... it takes a while to run scratchedup on my PC.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, that's it. Position the view the way you want the image to look and then click "File|Export>|2-D Graphic" and it will give you a dialog box to enter the file name and pick a folder to put it in. 

EDIT: corrected the actual menu name... sorry.

Also, I cannot open nor save the file in your link. I am assuming it is because of the space in the directory name.


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

*http://www.mylargescale.com/1stclass/DeanWhipple/2-8-2 drgw494.jpg*
Although having a space in a name may cause problems on some websites and it's best not to have them they seem to work here at MLS.....

http://www.mylargescale.com/1stclass/DeanWhipple/2-8-2 drgw494.jpg


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is an example with 2 spaces in the folder name as well as another 2 spaces in the file name......


http://www.mylargescale.com/1stclass/richardschmitt/1915 Model TT/1915 Model TT -2.jpg


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Ahh Cool so something like this woudl show up then....


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I see you edited the link in the first post to remove the space, but I still get a "not found" page when I click on it. And Right-clicking it does not allow me to "Save target as". Dunno why... that is usually caused by some silly problem with an unacceptable character in the file or path name. But I see you got a thumbnail to show up in your latest post and clicking it produces a larger image in another window. So you have something working. 

Nice drawing.


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

try saving the image as a jpeg in paint


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 12/29/2008 10:29 AM
I see you edited the link in the first post to remove the space, but I still get a "not found" page when I click on it. And Right-clicking it does not allow me to "Save target as". Dunno why... that is usually caused by some silly problem with an unacceptable character in the file or path name. But I see you got a thumbnail to show up in your latest post and clicking it produces a larger image in another window. So you have something working. 

Nice drawing.

C.T.,
I think it must be something on your end....I didn't bother opening the file, but I was able to _*"*_*right click*" and select "*save link as*" to save the file to my computer before with the space, and again just now without the space...


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dean Whipple on 12/29/2008 9:29 PM
Posted By Semper Vaporo on 12/29/2008 10:29 AM
I see you edited the link in the first post to remove the space, but I still get a "not found" page when I click on it. And Right-clicking it does not allow me to "Save target as". Dunno why... that is usually caused by some silly problem with an unacceptable character in the file or path name. But I see you got a thumbnail to show up in your latest post and clicking it produces a larger image in another window. So you have something working. 

Nice drawing.

C.T.,
I think it must be something on your end....I didn't bother opening the file, but I was able to _*"*_*right click*" and select "*save link as*" to save the file to my computer before with the space, and again just now without the space...











Interesting.

When I right click on the link I get the usual 'context menu' and can "Open", "Open in New Tab" and "Open in New Window" ; all of which give me a "That page cannot be found" message in either the original window tab or a new tab or a new window. But the "Save Target As..." selection is 'grayed' and cannot be selected.

I don't get a "Save link as". I do get a "Copy Link", but that just gives the the text of the link in the clipboard so I can paste that text into NotePad or Word or back in this edit window.

Same thing happens when I click on the link in your previous post in this thread. If I click on the image below that link I can "Save Picture as...". 

I must have some browser setting screwed up or maybe a firewall is blocking it. I will have to fiddle with it "someday" and see what is goin'on. Thanks.


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

I think he took the advice and removed the space in the link. So far so good. However, I think the original still has the space in it. So if you copy the link, paste it into the browser, and put the space back in the link may work.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

The orignal file has no space. The space was actually in the folder name not the file name. It was removed. Not sure though why it cant be loaded. Never did have luck when posting files. 

BTW its the stack for a Argyle Philly that I drew up.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I backed up in the directory structure and can see the ArgylePhilly directory and can open it. I then see several JPG file names and the SKP file name. I can click on any of the photo files and view them, but when I click on the SKP file, I get a "Not Found" page. Weird. Sure it is a problem on this end of the copper braid, but I have no idea where to start. I will have to mess around someday to see if I can find it.


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 12/30/2008 10:27 AM
I backed up in the directory structure and can see the ArgylePhilly directory and can open it. I then see several JPG file names and the SKP file name. I can click on any of the photo files and view them, but when I click on the SKP file, I get a "Not Found" page. Weird. Sure it is a problem on this end of the copper braid, but I have no idea where to start. I will have to mess around someday to see if I can find it. 

Weird....for what it's worth, I had no problem downloading the file from the directory like you did....but, Google SketchUp 7 says it's "*not a valid SketchUp file*"........
OK I think I figured it out I use Mozilla Firefox, and it worked, then I tried Internet Explorer and would* not* download it, I also tried Apple Safari it started but would *not* complete the download....

Apparently it's a corrupted file.....


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey guys,

Have you tried opening the file with a text editor, to just see what it contains?

The following is what I found after downloading it and opening it with UltraEdit
Sorry about the width but the code tag doesn't recognize the CR/LF either.


Which renders the following... 
The page cannot be found The page you are looking for might have been removed, had its name changed, or is temporarily unavailable. 

Please try the following:
[*]Make sure that the Web site address displayed in the address bar of your browser is spelled and formatted correctly. [*]If you reached this page by clicking a link, contact the Web site administrator to alert them that the link is incorrectly formatted. [*]Click the [script removed]Back button to try another link. [/list] HTTP Error 404 - File or directory not found.
Internet Information Services (IIS) 

Technical Information (for support personnel)
[*]Go to Microsoft Product Support Services and perform a title search for the words *HTTP* and *404*. [*]Open *IIS Help*, which is accessible in IIS Manager (inetmgr), and search for topics titled *Web Site Setup*, *Common Administrative Tasks*, and *About Custom Error Messages*. [/list]


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I wonder... is it possible that the ".SKP" filename extension is used for both SketchUp AND some other internet purpose? Thus when the file is clicked on, IE-7 is trying to do something else with it and that is the problem.

Maybe if the file were renamed to have an extension of say, ".TXT" or ".XXX" or maybe some other letter combination that has no predefined meaning, then when the file is clicked on the system won't know some special function to do to it and will then just download it. Once downloaded it could then be renamed back to ".SKP" and then SketchUp would be able to open it.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

C.T.

The file contains the HTML code, so regardless of what the extension is when the file is opened in a new window and the standard 404 error screen is displayed, because that is what the file contains. So you think that you are getting an error when in fact the file is being opened just like the .jpg file, except it happens to be the HTML to create the 404 screen. That's also why SketchUp returns an error and says it's not a valid .skp file, because SketchUp looks at the file headed just like all other programs do to determine if it's a valid file.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Are you seeing the actual content of the file or some HTML code substituted because IE-7 decided to do something with it and it screwed up?


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

C.T.

I had to use FireFox to download the file MS/Internet Explorer v7 wouldn't find the file and errored out. As for UltraEdit it's a programming editor and to cross check I opened the file in Hex mode, and I don't think that the download would repackage the error and name it with the file name.

I'm going to delete the code section in the previous reply and get rid of the wide display, it serves no purpose.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay, I just had lead myself down the garden path and ended up in the thorns... just wanted to make sure of what was happening. 

Hey, I haven't used UltraEdit in years. Use to love it! 

Thanks.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Although in checking the file sizes there is a mis-match original file size ='s 75024 bytes and downloaded file size is but 16KB, so maybe you're correct in what you've suggested.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Just tried downloading the same thing using Opera and got the same results (note, I'm going directly from the MLS 1st Class web space rather than from the originating reply for the topic) , I'm begining to believe this is one time that the bad, nasty, no-good, rotten, MS/IE is doing things correctly and continuing to error out while FireFox and Opera instead of erroring winds up pckaging the error screen and naming it.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmm I can only download it myself from the FTP section. Has anyone else ever tried to load one of these files??


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Jason, et al

Ok, I think I've narrowed it down, I downloaded SketchUp to my computer and created a test file and then uploaded it to my web space on the MLS server. The file name is stevetest.skp, then when I tried to download a copy using the "Save Target As..." and it failed, I then tried renaming the file to stevetest-copy with no extension and again it failed, next I changed the file extension to stevetest.txt and it worked and I could download a copy and the file size of the downloaded copy was the same as the original. I then attempted to open the file using SketchUp (i.e. leaving the wrong file extension (.txt) in place and things still worked) the file opened and I got the original test drawing that I had created.

So the problem is that the '.skp' file extension is a invalid extension as far as the MLS software is concerned, but when using FTP you're not going through that software, but through the FTP interface and the file extension is valid there.

So Jason if you go back and rename the file and use the '.txt' file extension things will work and people will be able to download a copy, just remember after download to rename the file with the proper extension. not that it won't open in SketchUp, it will, but later on you might just forget that the file with the '.txt' extension is actually a SketchUp file.

Try downloading my test file...(remember right-click and Save Target As..., if you open it it will be jibberish cause it isn't an actual text file)

[url]http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/stevec/Misc-Files/stevetest-Copy.txt[/b][/url]


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

The problem is with the filename extension... I uploaded a sketchup file (Pipes.skp) and could not open the file... got the same errors as the one that brought this up.

I renamed it to have an extension of ".TXT" and that caused other problems.

I renamed it to have an extension of ".T" and when I clicked on it, I got a dialog for saving it on my local PC.

!!!!!! ))))


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh yeah, I then renamed the file back to have an extension of ".SKP" the file would load into SketchUp just fine.!

(I'm so proud!)


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SteveC on 12/30/2008 9:02 PM
Jason, et al

Ok, I think I've narrowed it down, I downloaded SketchUp to my computer and created a test file and then uploaded it to my web space on the MLS server. The file name is stevetest.skp, then when I tried to download a copy using the "Save Target As..." and it failed, I then tried renaming the file to stevetest-copy with no extension and again it failed, next I changed the file extension to stevetest.txt and it worked and I could download a copy and the file size of the downloaded copy was the same as the original. I then attempted to open the file using SketchUp (i.e. leaving the wrong file extension (.txt) in place and things still worked) the file opened and I got the original test drawing that I had created.

So the problem is that the '.skp' file extension is a invalid extension as far as the MLS software is concerned, but when using FTP you're not going through that software, but through the FTP interface and the file extension is valid there.

So Jason if you go back and rename the file and use the '.txt' file extension things will work and people will be able to download a copy, just remember after download to rename the file with the proper extension. not that it won't open in SketchUp, it will, but later on you might just forget that the file with the '.txt' extension is actually a SketchUp file.

Try downloading my test file...(remember right-click and Save Target As..., if you open it it will be jibberish cause it isn't an actual text file)

[url]http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/stevec/Misc-Files/stevetest-Copy.txt[/b][/url]



HA! We was playing at the same time and came to pretty much the same conclusion. EXCEPT...

I still cannot get the "Save Target As..." entry to come up on the context menu. It is grayed out. Even on SteveC's link above so I still cannot download the file to my PC.

I will go try accessing it via the web space directly and see what happens.

Ooooo... don't like that one either! I get an IE-7 window full of Chinese aplhabet characters and lots of square boxes in line after line of "text" in the window. Any idea what I have screwed up in my IE-7 settings?


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 12/30/2008 9:04 PM
The problem is with the filename extension... I uploaded a sketchup file (Pipes.skp) and could not open the file... got the same errors as the one that brought this up.

I renamed it to have an extension of ".TXT" and that caused other problems.

I renamed it to have an extension of ".T" and when I clicked on it, I got a dialog for saving it on my local PC.

!!!!!! ))))
C.T.


If you used the uppercase (i.e. .TXT) version of the file extension instead of the lowercase version, I'm pretty sure the MLS software will also consider that an unvalid extension.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Character case makes no difference... ".txt" = ".TXT"; same result.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

C.T.

I'm running MS/Vista Home Preimum with MS/IE (32bit) v7.0.6001.18000 and both the link in my reply, and going directly to my 1st Class web space works for me, don't know what to tell ya'.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 12/30/2008 9:20 PM
Character case makes no difference... ".txt" = ".TXT"; same result.
C.T.

OK, just uploaded another file named stevetest-copy-2.TXT and it worked fine, so you are correct that .TXT ='s .txt


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 12/30/2008 9:14 PM
Any idea what I have screwed up in my IE-7 settings?
C.T.

Have a look at the browser's Content Advisor and see if it's enabled. Remember it's password protected.

Tools > Internet Options... > Content tab > Content Advisor box

If that doesn't work you might try the Advanced tab and use the Reset Internet Explorer Settings - Reset Button, but remember this does a bunch of things, use at your own risk.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SteveC on 12/30/2008 10:04 PM
Posted By Semper Vaporo on 12/30/2008 9:14 PM
Any idea what I have screwed up in my IE-7 settings?
C.T.

Have a look at the browser's Content Advisor and see if it's enabled. Remember it's password protected.

Tools > Internet Options... > Content tab > Content Advisor box

If that doesn't work you might try the Advanced tab and use the Reset Internet Explorer Settings - Reset Button, but remember this does a bunch of things, use at your own risk. 



"Disable"ing the Content Advisor enables the Save Target As... menu to be clicked and I can download your .TXT file, but I still cannot get the original .SKP file in the first post. Either by right clicking the link in the post or by going to the web page for kovacjr and clicking on that file. I cleared my cache and the file is still listed as being there, but IE-7 does the following

1st it opens a file transfer box showing:
-------------------------------------------------
Getting File Information
Smokestack.skp from 1stclass.mylargescale.com
_________________________________

and the animation of the paper moving from one folder to another is working and the progress bar is blank
The only button enabled is "Cancel".

Then it immediately opens a second information box that shows:

----------------------------------------------------
Internet Explorer cannot download Smokestack.skp from 1stclass.mylargescale.com.

Internet Explorer was not able to open this Internet site. The requested site is either unavailable or cannot be
found. Please try again later.
-----------------------------------------------------

and has an "OK" button, which when clicked closes both boxes and no file is transfered.

I still think that the ".SKP" filename extension is causing a problem.

I will go write down all my settings and try the Reset to see what changes and if it fixes it.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I uploaded my own file with a .SKP extension and cannot download it either.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

C.T.

The sequence of failure you've described above when attempting the download (i.e. using MS/IE-7 and the .skp extension) are exactly the same steps that I encounter.

I still believe that this is a limitation caused by the ActiveForums MLS software, because the extension of .skp is not a valid file extension to be uploaded using any of the features available within said software (e.g. Insert Image/Upload, Image Gallery/Upload, Reply Attachments, etc.). This is what's causing the failure when you try and download it via the "Save Target As..." option.

The following is but a guess on my part, but while the request is for a file named "stevetest.skp", since the ".skp" extension isn't a valid one it's stripped off and what's looked for is "stevetest" with anyone of the valid extensions as defined in the current configuration, and since none can be found, causes the HTTP Error 404 - File or Directory not found when left-clicked, or the error sequence described above by yourself when the link is right-clicked, and the "Save Target As..." option is used. One of the reasons that I believe the above is true is because when I uploaded a valid file named "stevetest" with no extension at all I encountered the same failures, which leads me to believe that the file must have an acceptable extension.

I believe the limitation can be resolved by a configuration change by Shad (providing he desires to do so) to allow files with the .skp extension.

The reason that the file was successfully uploaded in the first place is because Jason used the MLS FTP interface, which does not use the ActiveForums software, and thus isn't concerned with what is or isn't an acceptable file extension. Once the file is present, its display isn't controlled by whether its extension is valid or not, just access to it.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I think you are probably right.

Just to add to the general knowledge (or confusion, your choice!):

I uploaded several copies of a sketchup file to my mls web space with several different filename extensions. Some work, some don't

.T
.X 

allows the file to be downloaded and renamed to be acceptable to SketchUp, but:

.TXT

causes the file to be displayed as Chinese characters in an IE-7 window, and:

.S
.SK
.SKP
.W

do not work at all.

This is part of what confused me, in that initially I tried a different one and it worked so I assumed it was not special list of acceptable extensions, but maybe a list of unacceptable extensions and SKP was one of the excluded ones. I guess it could still be one or the other and only the site creator may know which it is.


Another thing I have noticed is that "Content Advisor" seems to be generally useless. The only difference I can tell when it is "Enabled" is that "Save Target As,,,: on the "Context Menu" is disabled, and when "Content Advisor" is "Disabled" then "Save Target As..." is enabled.

(And just in case someone is just skimming this and it doesn't register with them, I don't believe that the two words 'Context" and "Content" and the functions they represent have anything to do with each other. The "Context Menu" is a list of options presented within the "Context" of what the mouse arrow is pointing at and that has nothing to do with whether it is from the internet or just a program running on my PC. "Content Advisor" is a system that is supposed to evaluate whether something "from the internet" should have been displayed in the first place.)


As far as web sites being flagged as having unacceptable "Content", when I have "Content Advisor" being Enabled... well... that doesn't seem to happen at all. I still stumble onto web sites that have explicit sexual content or foul language or violence and my eyes pop out at some of them, but "Content Advisor" not onlly allowed the web site to show, it didn't bring up a dialog box saying "Oh NNNNoooooOOOoooo! Don't look!"

I also played around with the setting of how much "explicitness" was allowed in each of the categories and that seemed to make no difference either.


So what good is "Content Advisor" at all. All it does by being enabled is break something that has little or nothing to do with "Content Advise".


Oh well, maybe Shad will be able to let SketchUp files be accessed through the MLS software.

Thanks, SteveC, for your investigations into this. At present we (mls members) could still share SketchUp files if we agree that the one uploading the file renames the file with some acceptable extension, such as ".T", so the file can be downloaded and the person doing the download knows to rename the file back to have the ".SKP" extension to use the file. That works, but is kind of a kludgey solution and will create one of those interminable "How do we do this" series of threads everother week.


----------

